# Ah-Choo!!



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Doctor, I keep sneezing when......

sneezing "can be a sign or arousal"


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

I sneezed 16 times the other day.....boy was I kna****ed


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

I`m always sneezing, the trouble is , i`m in the middle of the frozen food section of Tesco`s . dont get the same effect :lol:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I particularly liked the bit about the nose having erectile tissue :roll: .

You know what they say about men with big noses......


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

You little liar


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

What a 
.....atishoo ...... 
very interesting 
......... atishoo ....... 
piece of 
...... atishoo ...... 
research, I am at this very 
............. atishoo ........ 
moment doing some more 
......... atishoo ........... 
investigation into the phenomenon!!!!

atishoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

